# Newbie - Insurance



## stachowij (Feb 19, 2014)

I am picking up white MY11 on Friday and just got the insurance sorted through Admiral - £288 for 12 months WOW. (i am 32)
I used to pay £600 for an Evo so this is a huge surprise.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow that is cheap, are GTR's generally cheap to insure?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

That's very good.
I'm with admiral and paying about £600 at 39 years old living in a quiet village. £500 excess.

For info the MY11 onwards cars are typically a little bit cheaper as the MY09/10 cars get crashed more.

Strange, but true.
When I moved from a MY10 to a MY11 they told me this and put the insurance down £100...


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> Wow that is cheap, are GTR's generally cheap to insure?


29yo 4 Years NCB With admiral multicar £1900 for the GTR and £400 for my z4.


----------



## stachowij (Feb 19, 2014)

I found multicar insurance more expensive than two separate policies 

Fiat 500 - £180, 0 years NCB (on multicar insurance I was quoted £400)
GT-R - £280, 9 years NCB (on multicar insurance I was quoted £300)

On both policies I have my fiancée added as a additional driver. 

I also checked Churchill insurance and it was over £550 just for the GT-R


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Multicar policies are better the first year, then Admiral shaft you as they don't think you want the hassle of moving all (5 in my case) cars onto other policies.
That's my experience anyway, they tried to put mine up 40% but I phoned up and had a go, so got a 20% increase.
Later this year I'll be trying the forum insurers.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I've found if I phone admiral they will usually get you a good deal, when I bought the GT-R they cloned the NCB from my Audi A6 so I had the A6 and GT-R on 4 years NCB and the z4 on 3 years.

I'm selling my Z4 and putting the money into the GT-R and going back to 1 car so this year I'm going to look at more specialized insurers, hopefully one that will cover me for a lot of track days on the cheap.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

matthewk said:


> 29yo 4 Years NCB With admiral multicar £1900 for the GTR


wow where do you live?? Beirut?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

lol my insurance is slowly coming down but I have 3 points and a non fault claim which puts it up a little.

Its mainly due to my age though.


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi

If anyone is looking for a quote please PM me your details and I can arrange for a quotes consultant to call you to see what we can offer.

Regards 

Dan


----------

